# Just made my CarDomain Site.



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2466874


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice. any clearer pictures?


----------



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

nah i just took those pics so i could get the site up and running. 

when are you gonna get new spec v parts on liuspeed??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have some that i can get but it just not on the site.

what you need?


----------

